# Cricket may have a broken leg! =(



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG I feel terrible right now for him. We were all outside planting flowers and Cricket was with me and my husband. My oldest son ran up front to come in the house and Cricket followed. My husband tried to catch up to him but he was to quick. As our son shut the front door, Cricket got his leg caught in there and all I heard was him screaming! I ran fast and he was laying on his side just screaming. Our son was in tears and saying Im so sorry Cricket I didnt see you! We rushed him to the vet which thankfully is only a block from us and the vet said he couldnt tell for sure but it felt like grinding in his leg. He put him in a splint til Monday to give it time to rest and will follow up with xrays then if he still isnt able to move it. Also gave him pain meds and meds to last til Monday. He is sleeping now on my lap. I feel so awful.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry! I know accidents are so hard to deal with. Good thoughts sent your way for baby Cricket


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

i dont even know what to do for him right now. If he tries to roll over he screams out. I know he is hurting and Im sure he is freaked out having the splint on his leg. The meds have him so out of it right now. Im doing my best to just let him lay still and not move him to much out of fear Ill hurt him more. He normally sleeps in our bed at nite with us and I dont know if I should do that with him still or if I should put him in a kennel. Im scared if I kennel him that he would freak out or get the splint caught up on his blanet and then do more damage. Ive never in my life had an animal with an injury!!! Especially a new little baby chihuahua! My son feels terrible right now and I told him it was an accident but that he needs to definetly make sure the pups arent right with him when he goes to shut a door. Has anyone ever had a puppy with a broken leg?? I could use any advice that anyone could offer!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey first stop freaking out he can pick up on that.Try laying him on heating pad or hot water bottle.That should make him feel better and just love him.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry. For all of you! Poor little guy. Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't have anything to add but if he keeps crying, I'd call the vet back and either get an x-ray now or more pain medicine. Just use your own judgement on where he sleeps. If he's quiet in the crate, that might be best so he doesn't flounder around and injure himself more. Poor baby! So sorry that happened and I'm sorry for your son too as he must feel awful and guilty. Keep us posted. At least you have another 'normal' day before it's the weekend so you can get him seen again tomorrow if you need to.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor baby.. I agree with Tracy.. a visit back to the vet in the morning for either stronger pain medication or x-rays to determine further treatment for his little leg. I sure wouldn't go thru the week-end without seeing the vet again. Blessings and healing prayers for Cricket. Deb


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with the above. relax and if he keeps crying get him to the vet. Keep us posted


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor Cricket and your family. Keeping him calm is the best thing right now. If he is in this much pain tomorrow, I would take him back and get stronger pain meds. Icing may help with the pain and swelling, you can ask about that tomorrow, too. Try putting him in the kennel and put the kennel on the bed with you. That way he will be protected and still be on the bed with you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

IF you want or think he'd be better in a kennel, maybe put it next to you so that he can see you, and you could see him. Maybe an open bed, so that the splint wouldn't get caught in the crate. If he continues to be in significant pain, then I would get him back to the vet, and ask for an x-ray. Ask the vet if you can bring him back early in the am, so he can be fasting, in case they have to sedate him??? I don't know how old Cricket is, but maybe some nutrical in the am would help him, in case the vet says no food??? I'm so sorry about this, and I know how sorry your son is! Keep us posted. Sue


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my I feel so bad for Cricket. I have a friend who had 2 different chis break a leg last year. Both were in splints for 6 or more weeks. Pain meds and heating pads did help a lot. Keeping them quiet was a must to so some extra chewies and pee pads close by along with soft blankets were a must. Even the small pet beds were too much to climb into for the 1st 2 weeks or so. I am surprised the vet didn't xray it right away incase the break isn't a clean one. Some breaks take longer to heal than others or can even require surgery. My friends dog had 1 heal real well and 1 that took extra time and 2 re-castings to keep it in alignment. That chi was only 3 lbs at the time. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless him i hope he starts to feel better really soon. Don't blame yourself accidents happen xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry this has happened (((hugs))) any news?


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I know just what your going through and its horrible, the worry, the guilt, the anguish but you have to stay strong for your puppy otherwise he will pick up on your emotions and this could make him worry himself more as he needs you to be strong for him.

I agree with what has alrady been said, if he is in pain get him back to the vets for some pain relief and to make sure there isn't anything going on that may have been missed previously.

It may be the splint is causing pain especially if it has moved. So sorry to hear this has happened and let your son know that no one blames him, it was an accident and Chi's are so fast


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys are all wonderful! Thank you so kindly for all the warm thoughts on how he is doing! We went back to the vet and did an xray. Thankfully there is no break!!! He took the splint off (he thinks his crying was due to the splint freaking him out) He has just a tiny limp but is fully using his leg now and still on pain meds just in case he is hurting yet. As of now most of the swelling is gone so sounds from vet examine that he just had some bruising and swelling. I am soo thankful it was not broken. My oldest son has been super careful with him and have given him extra loving since it happened and tells him he is sorry all the time! Cricket is back to being his super playful self :hello1: I wanted to update so everyone knew what was going on!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What fantastic news.. I am so happy for you guys!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a relief. Great news. Thanks for the update!! Yay!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know the latest news and Phew..! you all must be relieved that the leg is not broken.. Judos to how you handled everything and were so nice to your son.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great news...thanks for letting us know.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

What wonderful news I am so glad he is ok.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That's GREAT....Thank you so much for the update.


----------

